# Tundra Crewmax, 5.7 Liter To Tow Outback 280Rs?



## Misty (Jun 27, 2011)

I am looking for advice, experience, or suggestions on how well I can tow an Outback 280RS with my 10,000 lb capacity Tundra. The camper's dry weight is roughly 7,000 lbs, and has an overall length of 32'. I have a weight distribution hitch and sway bar, but I'm not sure how much sway I may encounter?

I'm currently towing a 4,000lb. and 23' total length camper without any sway. Adding 3,000lbs and 9' is a different scenario.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I've been pulling our 28RSDS for the last 4 years with a Tundra Crewmax 5.7 and had no issues at all. The 280RS is a bit longer, and heavier than the 28RSDS, but I think you'll be ok. The one area that I really can't comment on is what will happen if you load up the front garage with toys and dramatically increase your tongue weight. A good weight distributing hitch with sway control (not a friction bar) will help, but you may need airbags and/or different shocks.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I expect your truck is plenty up to the task, but as Insomniak mentioned, you need more than a friction sway control. Get an Equal-i-zer or Reese Dual Cam, with built in sway control. Then make sure you load the trailer with enough tongue weight to get in the 12 to 15 percent range. It should tow great.


----------



## Misty (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you both for your insight! I wasn't aware of the built in sway control distribution hitches&#8230;googled the Equail-l-zer and will do some more reading.

Insomniak, we will not be putting motorcycles or atv's in the front garage&#8230;just bicycles and a place to gate in the pups when we are out and about ;-)


----------



## spepi (Apr 12, 2010)

im towing a 2010 Outback 300BH, which is 33' long, fully loaded at about 8200lbs with a 2008 Tundra Dbl cab. This truck can pull. Dual Cam Reese and 800lb bars. No problem at all


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Misty!

First, WELCOME to Outbackers.com!!!

2nd - looks like you've gotten a pretty clear answer but I'll another. You'll do great - as will your Tundra ... just be sure to follow the advice re: the hitch. We have a 2007 Tundra 5.7, live in NH and pulled a 28krs (the 280rs predecessor) from NH to the Tetons, thru Yellowstone, over the Big Horn Mtn, and back home again. It was a GREAT trip and a GREAT combo!!!! HAVE FUN!!


----------



## Misty (Jun 27, 2011)

We are now proud Outback 280RS owners! The dealer told us to get the proper WD hitch online because they couldn't compete on price.

This is where you come in&#8230;what is the best WD hitch including sway control for my Tundra and 280RS? I've read about the Equalizer, Reese dual cam, and the Huskey Centerline. Are there others I should be considering? I want a great set-up for towing. Also, should I get 1,000 or 1,200lb. bars? Not sure if its over-kill/waste of money or extra security for the 1,200lb?

Wolfwood, I noticed in your signature that you have Timbrens&#8230;I google it and am now interested in those as well. They look like they would benefit my tow vehicle in the short term and long term?


----------



## Bob Landry (Apr 18, 2011)

As a minimum, I would weigh the toys you are going to load in the garage, if you don't have the weights already, add that to the hitch weight, weight of you, DW, kids, gear, etc. that you will have in the truck and see how you are on payload. That's what you will run out of long before towing capacity. I'm pulling a 277RL with a Double Cab and a tongue weight of probably close to 1000 lbs. I'm using 1200lb bars on a Reese WD with Dual Cam anti-sway. It pulls OK, but I'm careful about weights and it's only me and DW in the tuck, everything else goes in the trailer. the other posters are correct, at that weight, a friction anti-sway isn't going to do very much. Two might be better, but at that point go to something beefier.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Misty said:


> We are now proud Outback 280RS owners! The dealer told us to get the proper WD hitch online because they couldn't compete on price.
> 
> This is where you come in&#8230;what is the best WD hitch including sway control for my Tundra and 280RS? I've read about the Equalizer, Reese dual cam, and the Huskey Centerline. Are there others I should be considering? I want a great set-up for towing. Also, should I get 1,000 or 1,200lb. bars? Not sure if its over-kill/waste of money or extra security for the 1,200lb?
> 
> Wolfwood, I noticed in your signature that you have Timbrens&#8230;I google it and am now interested in those as well. They look like they would benefit my tow vehicle in the short term and long term?


Congratulations on the new Outback!









I chose the equalizer because it's simple to hook up. I've been very satisfied with it. I believe the dual cam has a more effective sway control than the equalizer, but I've never experienced any sway with our setup. The closest thing I've had to sway was one day last summer. The roads were wet, and we got hit by a strong gust of wind on the side, as we were rounding a curve at 55 miles an hour. I swear the entire truck and trailer slid sideways a foot, but continued to track straight (around the curve). I let out a quick expletive, realized everything was okay, and slowed down to 45 mph.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Misty said:


> We are now proud Outback 280RS owners! The dealer told us to get the proper WD hitch online because they couldn't compete on price.
> 
> This is where you come in&#8230;what is the best WD hitch including sway control for my Tundra and 280RS? I've read about the Equalizer, Reese dual cam, and the Huskey Centerline. Are there others I should be considering? I want a great set-up for towing. Also, should I get 1,000 or 1,200lb. bars? Not sure if its over-kill/waste of money or extra security for the 1,200lb?
> 
> Wolfwood, I noticed in your signature that you have Timbrens&#8230;I google it and am now interested in those as well. They look like they would benefit my tow vehicle in the short term and long term?


Hi Misty. We didn't have (or need) the Timbrens with the 28krs .... we added them when we got the 5th wheel just for the added cushion they provide.

As for a hitch, I'm afraid I can't help with that. We had a Hensley Arrow (hold-over from a prior set-up due to a short wheelbase). Then, again - even tho' it wasn't needed for that reason (with the Tundra), the Arrow IS an AWESOME hitch. There is NO sway with an Arrow. Because of the way it is built, there can be NO sway.


----------



## marker (Aug 14, 2009)

I have the 23 foot model and carry a motorcycle and I am OK with the Dodge Ram 5.7, but at my payload limits. I think you will be OK as long as you don't put 800+ lbs in there.

On the other hand, you need some weight in front of the trailer wheels to offset the heavy back end of the trailer with the rear slide behind the rear wheels. If you experience any loss of stability, add some weight into the garage, or add some water in the fresh tank, or something. I only towed my trailer once at highway speeds with an empty garage and the trailer was not as stable underway as when loaded. I mention this as a respected local RV dealer specializing in towing issues also suggested that I be aware of the "light" front end of these trailers when the garage is empty.

To experience this first hand, put the rear slide out and you can easily get the front post off the ground with the stabilizers. May be different on the 28 footer though.


----------



## KEN5150 (Jun 4, 2013)

Misty said:


> We are now proud Outback 280RS owners! The dealer told us to get the proper WD hitch online because they couldn't compete on price.
> 
> This is where you come in&#8230;what is the best WD hitch including sway control for my Tundra and 280RS? I've read about the Equalizer, Reese dual cam, and the Huskey Centerline. Are there others I should be considering? I want a great set-up for towing. Also, should I get 1,000 or 1,200lb. bars? Not sure if its over-kill/waste of money or extra security for the 1,200lb?
> 
> Wolfwood, I noticed in your signature that you have Timbrens&#8230;I google it and am now interested in those as well. They look like they would benefit my tow vehicle in the short term and long term?


try looking at the Hensley Arrow. great hitch! http://hensleymfg.com/ I just bought one.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

For a 280 Rs 1200 lb bars is a must.Mine loaded with atv water ect and ready for camping my tongue weight is 1400 lbs.


----------

